# Ipf - ipfw - pf



## hamedx (Jan 13, 2010)

hi guys , i've 3 question :

1- What's the diffrences between ipf ,ipfw and pf ?
2- and which one of these are better to install ?

i want to install dhcp and dns in my box so what should i do ?


( beginner's problem  ) , sorry for any ignorance


----------



## Alt (Jan 13, 2010)

For dhcp and dns you dont need strong firewall, so i recommend to use default firewall (ipfw).


----------



## hamedx (Jan 13, 2010)

Alt, thanks for reply , so in what situation we need firewall ? and what about the difference ?


----------



## tty23 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,

a little googling for ipf ipfw pf
gave some interesting results, here is one of them:
http://cipitunk.wordpress.com/2007/07/07/ipfw-vs-pf/


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 15, 2010)

hamedx said:
			
		

> 1- What's the diffrences between ipf ,ipfw and pf ?



They're three different firewalls, but they have similar capabilities. Not sure whether IPF is still being developed.



			
				hamedx said:
			
		

> 2- and which one of these are better to install ?



It's hard to say which one is better, but most users use IPFW or PF. I'd recommend PF though.



			
				hamedx said:
			
		

> i want to install dhcp and dns in my box so what should i do ?



Use a block all rule, then open up the ports that are required. For DNS it's 53, and 67 and 68 for DHCP.


----------



## hamedx (Jan 16, 2010)

dennylin93 thanks for you reply, i got it now


----------

